# Prized family recipes



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Recipes*

Yesterday, I prepared my Famous Chili con carne, very Mexican: I made a big portion, you can freeze this easily.

- 7 pounds of very lean ground beef
- 5 Red beans cans
- Garlic 4 cloves
- Beef concentrate: 2 table spoons
- some chili powder to taste
- Black pepper to taste
- 2 onions
- 2 bay leaves
- regular oil or olive 2 table spoons
- Cumin: 2 tea spoons (to taste) Cumin is strong...taste it gradually
- Tomatoes can - 1

Fry the onions, put the beef, cook it for a while until the beef is brown 
Add all the other ingredients. Cook it for 3 hours or more.

Enjoy!

If you like this recipe, please "pay me" with a LIKE here. LOL

An important detail: You should probably listen to this kind of music:

You are supposed to publish a good recipe too!

Martin, gourmet


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Sounds tempting. Clarify: the red beans, are these the sweet variety?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

My girlfriend makes this really good Thai dish that is very simple to make

-Mung bean cellophane noodles
-Thai Fish Sauce
-Thai chili peppers
-Sugar
-limes
-Coriander (Cilantro) 
-green onions
-Tomatoes 
-Ground pork or prawns (unless you're a vegetarian of course) 

Let the noodles soak in cold water for about an hour. Prepare dressing by mixing Thai fish sauce, sugar,fresh squeezed lime juice and Thai hot chili peppers. The amount of each ingredient in the dressing is at your discretion. Taste is as you mix! Boil some water, put the noodles in the water with the pork or prawns, boil until noodles turn transparent and the pork or prawns are cooked all the way. Drain the noodles and then pour the dressing on. Add tomatoes, green onion, and coriander. Stir, enjoy.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Sounds tempting. Clarify: the red beans, are these the sweet variety?


Dark red kidney beans is exactly the kind.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

If you want a good recipe and laugh a bit...

Gaspacho is a good cold Spanish soup.



violadude said:


> My girlfriend makes this really good Thai dish that is very simple to make
> 
> -Mung bean cellophane noodles
> -Thai Fish Sauce
> ...


I seems great! I'll let you know! Even though... I would like to be sure...What is exactly "Mung bean cellophane noodles"

Martin


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

@Martin: Wait, you don't sauté the garlic with the onion? Is that normal?

I don't actually keep recipes. Mostly, I just go by "a little of this" and "a little of that." I do have a good spaghetti sauce recipe, though.

1 lb. ground beef (80/20 to 90/10, preferably)
1 lb. mild Italian sausage
2 8 oz. cans of tomato sauce
2 15 oz. cans of diced tomatoes with juice or (preferably) several fresh Roma tomatoes, diced
2 8 oz. cans of sliced mushrooms, drained or (preferably) several fresh mushrooms, sliced
1 clove garlic, diced/chopped/minced/whatever (more or less to taste--I prefer more)
1/2 c. Chardonnay, if you can spare it (kind of weird to have a white wine in a red sauce, I know, but it adds a little depth and complexity)
Herbs to taste: Basil, oregano, thyme, sage, bay leaf (I hope I don't have to tell you that these should preferably be fresh)
Salt to taste

In a skillet, brown, crumble, and drain the beef and the sausage. While that's going on, sauté the garlic and mushrooms in your saucepan with a little olive oil. Add the wine and reduce by half. Add the meat, the tomatoes, and the tomato sauce and mix in the herbs and salt. Let simmer all day, stirring occasionally. Serve over spaghetti noodles.

I usually end up substituting the tomatoes and one can of tomato sauce for a canned spaghetti sauce such as Hunt's. If you do that, then you don't need to add extra salt and can cut back a little on the herbs. A small squeeze of lemon juice will also help to brighten up the heavy, "preservative-y" flavor of the canned spaghetti sauce.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Kopachris said:


> @Martin: Wait, you don't sauté the garlic with the onion? Is that normal?
> 
> I don't actually keep recipes. Mostly, I just go by "a little of this" and "a little of that." I do have a good spaghetti sauce recipe, though.
> 
> ...


It sounds yummy! No, I put the garlic chopped in the sauce. Personally I prefer the dried garlic, but it is up to you. It's easier and less smelly. Your sauce is in my list of "next things to do", I've just printed it! Thank you! Grazie tante!


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> It sounds yummy! No, I put the garlic chopped in the sauce. Personally I prefer the dried garlic, but it is up to you. It's easier and less smelly. Your sauce is in my list of "next things to do", I've just printed it! Thank you! Grazie tante!


You're very welcome! I personally _love_ the aroma of sautéing garlic, but I can see your point of view, as well.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I seems great! I'll let you know! Even though... I would like to be sure...What is exactly "Mung bean cellophane noodles"
> 
> Martin


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cellophane_noodles


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm sitting here and eating my family's Grandmother's Soup. We all think of my great-grandmother DePriest when we make it, because it kind of resembles her and it's some of the best comfort food.

We use buttermilk, corn starch, potatoes, diced onions, enough fresh cracked pepper to be fairly noticeable (that's an important part of the soup), just enough salt for the palate, and some of the tomatoes we can (everyone in my family cans food).

The buttermilk, corn starch, potatoes- red fingerling potatoes go great in it, and when you add red fingerlings you merely want to cut them down to size, not remove the flavorful skin of a red potato- and diced onions are married and thickened in a nice fat pot for a while. After that, the canned tomatoes are added and only lightly broken down, just enough to give it it's signature pink color and leave the delectable chunks of tomato whole.

My lineage, from the DePriests and Sanders, goes back to Huguenots (French Protestants who aligned fairly well with Calvinists in soteriology and simplicity of life), and that recipe happens to be older than the 1700's, according to my Aunt Sue who went to see our relatives in France.

Now, from the Stinnett family (which is on my grandfather/papa's as opposed to my grandmother/nana's side) I have roots in English Baptists and the earliest Seventh Day Adventists. My ancestor Samuel Stennett happened to be a defining figure in both of those movements, and he preached on saturday for the SDA's and sunday for the EB's, as well as composing the original song of the country and western tradition (called "I'm bound for the promised land"), and you can see him attributed as the father of country music in the Nashville country music hall of fame. And that influence stayed strong, so after the Baptists fled persecution and went to Germany, and then sailed off to the Americas, they continued to be hicks and Baptist preachers right down to little old me and my church.

The recipe I've got as a gift from my Baptist heritage is what we called beer roasted chicken. It's pretty popular, and no one seems to know where it comes from but my family has been making it for a long, long time. You mush up some butter under the breasts and other skin flaps of a chicken, drink half of a can or bottle of port beer (used to be done with bottles, but our bottles aren't exactly made of the same stuff any more), stuff the chicken with that can or bottle, fill the neck hole with a pepper or something else (we normally use a jalapeno/"mexican pickle"), and let that sweet port condense into the chicken. Compared to most of everyone else's roasted chicken (even the good ones), the white meat in one of these bad boys is juicier than their dark meat.

So, both of those recipes are super simple. It's just about the quality of your ingredients, what you do with them, and how spot on you are with your seasoning. How about you guys? Have any recipes to share?


----------



## Amfibius (Jul 19, 2006)

Well that beer can chicken recipe is pretty well known ... such that there are specialized cooking utensils for beer can chicken, like this one 

Here are a couple of beer can chickens that I cooked last week for a dinner party:










... fresh out of the smoker. Smoked with apple wood.










... and on the plate.

Don't forget to brine your chicken. It was delicious!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Beautiful coloring, Amfibius!

Cool thread, Luke...hmmmm, I'm gonna have to think of one that can be shared...actually, I'll think of a good one and put it up as there are many...not enough baked stuff in my family's vault, though!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Kopachris said:


> You're very welcome! I personally _love_ the aroma of sautéing garlic, but I can see your point of view, as well.


I had the bad experience of having bitterness frying garlic....I prefer pure garlic powder.



violadude said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cellophane_noodles


Thank you, I just have at home several packages.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Lukecash12 said:


> I'm sitting here and eating my family's Grandmother's Soup. We all think of my great-grandmother DePriest when we make it, because it kind of resembles her and it's some of the best comfort food.
> 
> We use buttermilk, corn starch, potatoes, diced onions, enough fresh cracked pepper to be fairly noticeable (that's an important part of the soup), just enough salt for the palate, and some of the tomatoes we can (everyone in my family cans food).
> 
> ...


Have you noticed I have initiated another site about recipes before you? Are you trying to steal my clients? I am the true Chef here!

:lol:

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

If you knew the way chickens are kept and killed you will probably find these chickens less "appetissants".

Martin, a chicken in another lifetime


----------



## Amfibius (Jul 19, 2006)

All I do is post a plate of food and you assume things about me? 

Geez, I better not post a picture of the dolphin steaks that I had for dinner tonight then.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> If you knew the way chickens are kept and killed you will probably find these chickens less "appetissants".
> 
> Martin, a chicken in another lifetime


I, for one, do know how my chickens are kept and killed, seeing as my aunt and uncle keep their own chickens which they are kindly willing to share with us, and I've seen several of them killed. I've actually killed one of them myself. It was quite delicious.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Kopachris said:


> I, for one, do know how my chickens are kept and killed, seeing as my aunt and uncle keep their own chickens which they are kindly willing to share with us, and I've seen several of them killed. I've actually killed one of them myself. It was quite delicious.


They squirm a lot, but die fairly quickly after the deed is done. A lot of people will behead a chicken and not cut far enough down the quick of the neck, though, and it'll run around for a while. We had been doing it for a while, though, and it wasn't much like that stereotypical image of a chicken still flipping out and having to throw it in a water barrel. Just mere seconds passed.

And chicken tastes pretty good when it's that fresh.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

*Elephant Stew*

Elephant Stew

1 medium size Elephant
1 ton Black Pepper
1 ton Salt
500 bushels Potatoes
200 bushels Carrots
4000 sprigs Parsley
2 small Rabbits if desired (see note)

Cut the elephant into bite-size pieces. This will take about 2 months.
Cut vegetables into cubes (another 2 months). Place meat into a very large pot and cover with 1,000 gallons of brown gravy. Simmer for 4 weeks. Shovel in salt and pepper to taste. When the meat is tender, add the vegetables (a steam shovel is useful for this). Simmer slowly for four more weeks. Garnish with parsley.

Yield 3,800 servings

Note: You should be extremely cautious about adding the two rabbits, as many people do not like to find a hare in their stew.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

GoneBaroque said:


> Elephant Stew
> 
> 1 medium size Elephant
> 1 ton Black Pepper
> ...


It seems yummy!

Martin


----------

